# creating door in possible load bearing wall



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

With no load bearing wall the ceiling above will have a sag at midspan, about 1" out of 360" of span.
If there is a load bearing wall at midspan, there will be a sag on each side of the wall.
A line stretched outside wall to outside wall will show these small deflections.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Even if it’s bearing you can do it without a contractor. If all you want to do is put in a door and the wall is load bearing in a house a 4x12 solid header will do (I’m sure there may be a “RARE” exception). Assuming you have a 8’ ceiling and the floors aren’t built up with a bunch of layers your 8’ wall minus 3” for two top plates, a 11 ½” 4x12 header leaves you with a standard opening for a 6’ 8” door. You can build a temporary wall to support the ceiling while you frame in your door.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://ftp.resource.org/bsc.ca.gov/title24_part02_vol02_dice/title24_part02_vol02_page0376.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks gary! exactly what i'm looking for.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are welcome! Be sure to put solid wood blocking in the floor space to carry the load down to a bearing beam or foundation. Use the correct number of jack studs listed and metal strap the header to each side wall's top plate in case of earthquake.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

sorry to bring up an older topic again.
I am getting closer to starting work and have some more questions.

I've attached images to better explain what I'm talking about. The 3d drawing is not to scale.

I understand using headers for larger opening. But am unsure about cutting the footing.

I see two options:
1. cut the footing only as wide as I need it. Framing will still sit on footing.
2. cut footing down to the slab. then framing can sit on slab.

A contractor suggested the wall is to support the weight of the stairs.

I would like to open up the doorway for sure. And was considering another opening for storage closet under the stairs. How would I go about it? Which is the better option?

Is cutting footings a doable job for DIYer? I think diamond blade is the way to go, but never used one before.


----------

